# matthews or hoyt



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

man you will hear from everyone on here to shoot what feels the best to you.... they both are equally fine! so whatever one you want!


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

cases can be made for both. both are awesome imo


----------



## edbug (Jan 12, 2007)

I can tell you that I enjoy my Mathews and it is a nail driver but what I think sets Mathews apart is there customer service. they literally will do everything they can to make you happy if anything happens to your bow, even if its your fault (look for a previous thread on Mathews CS). As far as Hoyt goes all I can say is that those I know that shoot them love them and that's pretty much how it goes. you love one or the other. I would go and shoot a few rounds using a shop model of each and see what you like the best. Like I said, I haven't used a Hoyt much but they are well balanced (which doesn't matter to much if your setting up a stabilizer system) and I like the simplicity of a single cam ( no worrying about timing). Good luck deciding.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Both are great bows.


----------



## monster69 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Mathews or Hoyt*

It all depends on what feels best for you and what you are going to use the bow for. There is brand loyality among a lot of shooters. You can not go wrong with either brand. Love all the bows that are out there now. If I had a lot of money to blow. I would have a Hoyt, Bowtech or PSE:wink:


----------



## The smackdown (Dec 26, 2008)

this is a dangerous question to ask lol but the hoyt grip fits me perfect and i personally think hoyts are the toughest bow out there


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

I am a hoyt man, but I will tell you shoot both and pick the one that is most comfortable to you and that you can shoot well.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am neither a Mathews or Hoyt man but I did like the AM32.


----------



## nycbowhuntr (Jul 25, 2009)

well uneed to narrow your question down alittle IMO is it the reezen vs the alphamax, moster vs katera, or dxt, etc.

or its like saying ford or chevy, u need to see which bow fits you not neesaruly which bow company


----------



## edbug (Jan 12, 2007)

Its a Ford Chevy thing. I personally love my Mathews but I think Hoyt's are dead sexy. honestly its just a try and see what you like situation. I can also tell you that My Apex has allot of vibration compared to other bows if that helps you at all.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

both companies make good bow's, choose whichever is best for you. my mathews DXT is THE bow for me, it might not be the best for you.


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shoot as many as you can and let the bow pick you


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

Either choice is a great choice.

One company does one thing a little better than the next depending on what you want it for. I'm not sure either is much better then the other in any area though. Go shoot a few models from both and find the right bow for you.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

nickschnur said:


> im just curious as to which people think is better because the 2 major archery shops near my house carry these one only carries hoyt the other only carries mathews


There are 3 bowtech dealers within 25 miles of Clark. 

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/deale...13&s_Dealer_Radius=25&s_Dealer_Category=00001

There are also a ton of PSE dealers, and there is a pro series martin dealer 20 miles away in Warren Oh. 

Honestly, it sounds like you can buy virtually any brand bow you want without driving more than 30 minutes.

Actually now that I look, these guys: http://www.williamsarcheryonline.com/index.php sell darton, diamond, martin, parker, pse, hoyt and ross. Also near clark, pa.


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

You're joking, right?

A person ask for advise on spending their hard earned money there is no way I'm doing that to them.


----------



## OkieBowguy (Oct 18, 2008)

stewart76 said:


> _*man you will hear from everyone on here to shoot what feels the best to you.... they both are equally fine! so whatever one you want![/*I]_


_

This is by far the best advice you'll get. Anything else will just be based on bias._


----------



## thender (Mar 8, 2006)

*mathews records, check them out*



nickschnur said:


> im just curious as to which people think is better because the 2 major archery shops near my house carry these one only carries hoyt the other only carries mathews


Check the records in 3d archery for the last 10 years.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Hoyt
2. Hoyt
3. Hoyt

The best advice has already been given though, shoot many and see which fits you.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I shoot the AM32, but unlike some I am the nail driver not the Bow..... With out me the Bow would just sit there and do nothing... But most have it right.... Shoot them all and Let it be YOUR decision not some one else's..

OK boys let the Flaming begin:darkbeer:


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Both are GREAT bow companies!!!


----------



## noobi (Feb 25, 2007)

I've owned both brands and have no issues with either. Just go shoot both brands and regardless which brand you choose, you'll end up with a good bow:wink:


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

They are both great bows,and so are PSE and Bowtech. You just have to shoot what feels best to you. Don't pay attention to all the hype and so called super fast speed. It dosent matter how fast it is if you dont fell good shooting it. Shoot them all several times, and them make your decison.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hoyt*

At this point in time it is not even close, Hoyts are by far the better bow. They have the best limbs in the industry and the best risers and now they are among the lightest bows on the market.(also better cam system) As far as customer service it is a toss up between these two. But the Alphamax is by far the sweetest shooting pure hunting rig out there right now. The Hoyt is also definitely going to get the edge when it come to durability and design.:wink:


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

thender said:


> Check the records in 3d archery for the last 10 years.


Or you can look at the records in real tournaments over the last twenty years and find out which bow is actualy more accurate!


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

haha...I like what Brian23 said.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

find the bow that fits you best.

Hoyt has LOADS of bows for every type of application, mathews has i would say fewer choices. (doesnt mean mathews isnt good, hoyt just has more different bows and on top of that you can make different combinations based on limbs (xt1000, xt2000, xt3000, xt3500) different cams, spiral, cam.5+, C2)

Both have great customer service.

I dont think you could go wrong with either company to be honest i have been thinking of a mathews maybe for next year never know.

Here is my fanboy statement:

hoyt: warranty yeah we have them, but you wont have to use it.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 3, 2003)

I would suggest you spend time in each shop, talking to the employees and asking questions about customer service.
Pick the best shop. Both Hoyt and Mathews make fine bows.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

I am currently a Mathews shooter and I have recomended them to many many people. Mathews makes a great bow and as someone said above check out the 3d results for them. With that being said I would definitly tell you to consider what you are planning to use it for. I have been looking at Hoyts for awhile now as I love target archery and it seems they may have an edge there. Go watch Archery.tv and FITA archery almost all winners are shooting Hoyts with few and far between Mathews. So for long range accuracy you may want to think Hoyt. Just my non biased opinion.


----------



## Cbell1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anaconda said:


> I would suggest you spend time in each shop, talking to the employees and asking questions about customer service.
> Pick the best shop. Both Hoyt and Mathews make fine bows.


Most people forget this part. The shop can make all the difference in the world. Search these forums and see the people who had bad experiences in shops and see how happy they are.


----------



## bigmo18223 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Mathews Family*

Mathews is very loyal to their customers and if you purchase a bow you feel like your in the mathews family because they treat each owner with respect and are there to help you whenever you need it, not to mention mathews has the history of being such a dependable bow and if there is a problem it will get fixed in no time. Nobody complains about a mathews.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

edbug said:


> I can tell you that I enjoy my Mathews and it is a nail driver but what I think sets Mathews apart is there customer service. they literally will do everything they can to make you happy if anything happens to your bow, even if its your fault (look for a previous thread on Mathews CS). As far as Hoyt goes all I can say is that those I know that shoot them love them and that's pretty much how it goes. you love one or the other. I would go and shoot a few rounds using a shop model of each and see what you like the best. Like I said, I haven't used a Hoyt much but they are well balanced (which doesn't matter to much if your setting up a stabilizer system) and I like the simplicity of a single cam ( no worrying about timing). Good luck deciding.


I will have to disagree. Had a problem with a cracked limb on a Mathews bow that was bought for me as a Christmas gift by my cousin. He passed away in a car accident before the problem arose. Mathews told me they would not honor the warranty because I was not the one that purchased the bow. They said if he would tell them where it was purchased they would take care of it. I explained he had passed away. They said there was nothing they could do. It was not just one person either.

Not bashing Mathews in now way. They make sweet looking bows. Just a bad personal experience which will tarnish my opinion of them from now on.

Out of the two choices you have listed, I would go with Hoyt.


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

I've seen issues with both brands, but personally have had equally excellent email customer service experiences with both companies.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*well*



nickschnur said:


> im just curious as to which people think is better because the 2 major archery shops near my house carry these one only carries hoyt the other only carries mathews


what do you mean by "better"?


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Mathews....


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

OkieBowguy said:


> This is by far the best advice you'll get. Anything else will just be based on bias.



And we have a winner!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Each have their own benefits and both are tremendous bows without a doubt, shoot both and then decide. P.S. You have just opened up a huge can of worms with this question.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

hoyts seem to be more durable, both are good


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

BMW vs Mercedes...Mercedes vs BMW! 

Can't go wrong either way :darkbeer:


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I switched to hoyt, I personally wouln't go back to mathews. That seems to be the trend around here, a lot of guys are going hoyt and not looking back. That is for target bows anyway,not sure which you are looking for. I like there hunting bows too. I feel like my katera is just as accurate as my vantage elite. :wink:


----------



## herd97 (Sep 13, 2005)

It seems to be its always been hunters shoot Mathews...Target shooters prefer Hoyt, but lately many hunters are making the switch over to Hoyt. As bows get smaller and faster Hoyt looks to be the favorite.


----------



## eprobation (Sep 17, 2009)

I would have to agree with everyone... Both are great bow brands. I have had the PSE xforce treestand, Hoyt Vetrix, and Matthews Reezen.. Personally I like the Reezen the best.. again, If i had all the money in the world I would one of each.. (maybe even a bowtech)


----------



## j870sm (Jun 20, 2007)

I chose the Reezen 6.5 over the AM32. This is my first Mathews bow and had I chosen the AM32 it would have been my first Hoyt. I am not a brand loyalist, I got the bow that felt the best to me. 

There are so many good bows out now you really need to shoot all that you can and one will sing to you.


----------



## OkieBowguy (Oct 18, 2008)

stewart76 said:


> man you will hear from everyone on here to shoot what feels the best to you.... they both are equally fine! so whatever one you want!


What he said...


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Both are killer brand Bows, Shoot both and You make the deal !!!!!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think they are the best made, I'm slightly partial to a Hoyt because they just fell right and are very durable. I would not hesitate to own a Mathews though.


----------



## mat_z7_shooter (Nov 30, 2009)

*Well...*



thender said:


> Check the records in 3d archery for the last 10 years.


I have shot mathews bows for 8 years now i buy the newest one every year and not trying to be a smart ass or any thing but the bow doesnt win tournaments and prize money the shooter does. Put the bow it self out there and see how many times it will win, put a good shooter behind it and the results will be different. But as far as the question i would say i like mathews


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

so how many times has this same post come up. it used to be daily now I think its twice a day


----------



## mat_z7_shooter (Nov 30, 2009)

*Agree*



C.Callison said:


> They are both great bows,and so are PSE and Bowtech. You just have to shoot what feels best to you. Don't pay attention to all the hype and so called super fast speed. It dosent matter how fast it is if you dont fell good shooting it. Shoot them all several times, and them make your decison.


I agree an animal doesn't know if its hit with a arrow traveling 175 feet a second or 360. H.A.N.D


----------



## IBOMaine (Jul 23, 2007)

*They are Both Great*

I have shot many bows from both lines and they are all very good. Shoot as many as you can and find the one that feels the most comfortable to you. if it feels good and you don't have to be a contortionist to shoot it then you have the right bow. 

Also, consider what you want to use the bow for. is it just hunting, 3-D, Spots and try to pick a bow that works best for that particular style of shooting. Every one of-em will shoot X's and deer etc.... so love it and shoot it a lot and it will be the best bow for you.

Not everyone is shaped the same so what works for one guy may not work for you. your particular body style may fit short bows better than long ones and the string angle on both makes a huge difference in how easily you anchor and get into your peep. If you can find one that gives you a consistent/repeatable anchor and sight picture it will be that much easier to shoot.

You can be brand loyal if you like, but there are many companies that make bows and lots of people who have reasons why "their bow" is the best. don;t be afraid to try a lot of other manufacturers like PSE, Bowtech, elite, bear, etc. as they all have slightly different product offerings at a variety of price ranges. Have fun with it and be patient until you find the bow for you.

Thanks,
Brian
IBOMaine
Maine IBO State Representative


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I prefer Hoyt to Mathews but shoot both and decide


----------

